# Manatees eating sweet potatoes



## Paco Dennis (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 22, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


>


I love manatees.  My family used to go see them in Florida, especially around Tampa several times a year.  So sad when you see one cut up by boat motors.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Oct 10, 2021)

Thanks for sharing the photo.

In West Africa and in Caribbean Arawak cultures, the Sea Calf is thought to be a sacred creature.  Shame that Florida and other areas did so little to protect them from unwary boat operators and others.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2021)

They look like torpedos.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2021)

Wow, that is a greatly interesting photo!
I am glad it was brought back up, today, as I must have missed it when it was originally posted here in July.


----------

